# Fish safe hardware?



## Unhallowed (Sep 12, 2011)

Is there a specific type of nail/screw/staple/etc that is best to use in a tank?
I don't want rust or anything in the tank obviously, but am not sure if any of the coatings used would be dangerous for the fish.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Stainless Steel is the best bet.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Stainless steel - even that rust over time unless you know where to get say SS316 and willing to pay.

Electrical zip-ties are cheap. HomeDepot stock nylon nuts and bolts.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Keep it plastic. It'll be cheaper too.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Brass is the only metal that wont rust or oxodize. Thats what I used on my 90gall hoon to hold down the plexi glass!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

cichlid said:


> Brass is the only metal that wont rust or oxodize. Thats what I used on my 90gall hoon to hold down the plexi glass!


Good brass hardware is actually not cheap. Not good for SW  Brass (coated?) screws from HomeDepot are only good for indoor use.

Most Plexi glass, ABS and PVC sink as far as I know but always needing to learn more  So curious to know what material you are referring to.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

What I did was went to apple auto glass. For 25$ they cut a piece the size of my tank. I got wood strips 45ed the corners and made a frame.. I used brass screws. They are not in direct contact with water.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Aaah. Certainly better than zinc plated if not in direct contact in water


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Yup, i had the plastic cut to opening size. The wood trim sits on the tank frame.


----------

